# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY Filter



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Can anybody give me any ideas on making a DIY filter for a 120 gallon long tank. I dont feel like dishing out a couple hundred for a tight filter and would rather take a 20 gallon tank or two and make filters out of them. Planning on putting either a school of discus or a couple arrowana's so it needs to be able to do some real filtering. thanks for any help


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Can anybody give me any ideas on making a DIY filter for a 120 gallon long tank. I dont feel like dishing out a couple hundred for a tight filter and would rather take a 20 gallon tank or two and make filters out of them. Planning on putting either a school of discus or a couple arrowana's so it needs to be able to do some real filtering. thanks for any help


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You're after a wet/dry filter.

try www.wetdryfilter.com for ideas or parts

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Can i just have a wet/dry filter under the tank by itself or do you need another filter for the mechanical filtration part. I'm planning on building my own filter and seeing if you can put both the bio balls for the biological filtration and after that have a sponge material to be the mechanical filtration part. I'm new to these types of filters and it seems like there popular mostly in the saltwater world. thanks


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Many people have their wet/dry in the stand. Moisture can be an issue so be careful about covering it and waterproofing the stand.

Mechanical filtration always comes first. Otherwise you'll end up cleaning the dirt out of the bioballs. There are several ways to add the mechanical filtration. The most simple is a gravity drop through floss media. Rolls of pond filter floss are great for this.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## imported_29gallonsteve (Jun 26, 2003)

Then again, there is always the DIY Canister Filter Project...

http://www.aquaticsbykr.com/DIYCanisterFilter.htm

Thanks,
Steve

29 Gallon FW Planted
3 x 23w spiral CF's 5100K (soon to be x2!)
HOB Penguin no biowheel
Substrate - Sand and Profile
DIY CO2
Hygro,Sunset Hygro,Java Fern,Brown Crypt,Rotala,Vals,Red Rubin Sword,Java Moss,Pearlgrass,Broad Leaf Ludwigia,Eusteralis,Lobelia,Red Temple,Riccia,Thin Leaf Ludwigia,Water Sprite,Wisteria,Red Tiger Lotus, Glosso


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

nice URL Steve, i might just give that a go!









Peace
Budmaster

Check out our photos website with pics of our tanks & other stuff..> http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Unless, your skilled at building things, or confident that you can do things in one shot, you should just break down and buy and Eheim. Very often, DIY ends up cost more in the long run, and a good Eheim would make your take look great. Plus, you could use the 20g for a quarintine tank instead.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------

